# Summer JOB: Whitewater Tube/CKS rental center in Boulder



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We are currently looking to hire a couple good people to work this summer. Our season is May to August. We need people with experience in paddlesports. Retail experience is good too. 

Thanks, 
Nick Wigston
[email protected]


----------

